# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  data pagamento F24

## bucefalo

mi è stata messa la pulce nell'orecchio: un conoscente mi dice che da quando il pagamento F24 è telematico, deve essere effettuato sempre il 16 di ogni mese, anche se è un festivo. insiste talmente che mi ha messo il dubbio.. :Confused:

----------


## iam

> mi è stata messa la pulce nell'orecchio: un conoscente mi dice che da quando il pagamento F24 è telematico, deve essere effettuato sempre il 16 di ogni mese, anche se è un festivo. insiste talmente che mi ha messo il dubbio..

  ... peccato tu non sia una donna.... 
... altrimenti insisterei talmente...  :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> mi è stata messa la pulce nell'orecchio: un conoscente mi dice che da quando il pagamento F24 è telematico, deve essere effettuato sempre il 16 di ogni mese, anche se è un festivo. insiste talmente che mi ha messo il dubbio..

  Se la scadenza del 16 è festiva il versamento avverrà il primo giorno seguente non festivo, es. giorno 16 domenica, il pagamento avverrà il 17.
Lo stesso avviene se il pagamento può essere pagato in maniera non telematica.
Ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> mi è stata messa la pulce nell'orecchio: un conoscente mi dice che da quando il pagamento F24 è telematico, deve essere effettuato sempre il 16 di ogni mese, anche se è un festivo. insiste talmente che mi ha messo il dubbio..

  Con il canale telematico cambia il canale attraverso il quale giungono le richieste di addebito per tributi e contributi, *non le scadenze*.

----------


## Niccolò

Ci manca solo che con la scusa del telematico si finisca per ritrovarci a versare l'acconto IVA il 25 di Dicembre  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Uccio71

Scusate l'intromissione, ma a me risulta che i software di controllo sogei scartano i modelli F24 addebitati in giorni festivi. Dunque non credo sia possibile disporre un pagamento per il 16 di domenica, oppure per il 25 di natale, ma la procedura stessa ti conduce alla scadenza COME SE TI DOVESSI RECARE ALLO SPORTELLO... quindi il lunedì 17 nell'esempio.
ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

E chi ha detto il contrario ?  
Le regole di posticipazione a causa di giorno non lavorativo per le banche, poste ed agenzie per la riscossione, valgono sia per il canale tradizionale ( oramai poco utilizzato) sia per il canale telematico. 
Questo avevo scritto nel post   

> Con il canale telematico cambia il canale attraverso il quale giungono le richieste di addebito per tributi e contributi, non le scadenze.

  E' scritto chiaramente che l'adozione del canale telematico *non cambiava le scadenze*. 
Conseguentemente le scadenze cadenti in giorno non lavorativo si prorogano al primo giorno non festivo successivo ed &#232; questa la data da apporre nel programma F24. 
Saluti

----------


## Uccio71

Chiaramente si...  :Smile:  scusami, ma il mio intento era solo quello di rafforzare quanto da te già chiarito, portando l'esempio dello scarto entratel.

----------

